# My b14 98 sentra SE



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

Newly painted area below the stearing wheel :








Climate control/ new stereo :








Newly painted dash :








Rope lighting:








Dash in light :









Sorry about the really low-quality photos... 

I just did all that painting today from the tutorial here in cosmetics ( Thanks btw  ) Costed a total of 5 dollars, would be about 10 because I already had the primer, still needs touching up that you can't see, but I'm very happy with it.

Areal shot from the garage :









Ideling outside :
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v459/Ruka/Picture025-1.jpg

Open hood.. lots of work to be done here soon as the money rolls in :










Knocked up front bumper because some idiot can't paint :


----------



## B14Nizmo97 (Jun 4, 2005)

did you switch the empty space hole and the radio?


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

it doesnt look like there is an "empty space hole".
and the part between the button for the hazzards and defroster is missing.
did you just not put it back on yet so you dont mess up the paint?
im not too big of a fan of the rope lights either.. maybe if you put them up where you cant see them, but you can still see the light from them. know what i mean?
otherwise, it looks nice.


----------



## Navi00 (Sep 29, 2005)

The rope lights look a lot different when you see them in person or with a high quality cammera.. I'm in class right now, so I might take the time to fix it and I'll post better pictures.. I'm eventually building an LCD where the stereo is and having it interface with my on-board computer which in turn interfaces with the ECU via OBDII.. But that's a while off so now it's just sorta there.

:cheers:


----------

